# Shadow Rap Hooks



## jred (Sep 20, 2015)

Has anybody had problems with their Shadow Rap hooks bending or breaking? I have now had a couple of the shadow raps have their hooks bend or break. I am thinking of replacing with inline hooks like their Coastal series. Has anybody done this? Looking for any feedback on better hooks. I just don't want to kill the action on them because they work great. Thanks.


Sorry just realized I posted this in reports and not the general q&a


----------



## Riverfan (Apr 5, 2015)

I haven't had any issues YET and suspect it has a lot to do with how deep the hooks course into the fish's flesh. If well seated I don't see them bending or breaking. However if all of the pressure is on the point, the fish has the leverage to open the hook. I have changed a few hooks to a X-strong of the same size hook (I believe its a size 6) and it didn't significantly change the action. I don't know if there is a right answer to this one.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

All new lure hooks are made to use a few times, mangle them up on a few fish lips and then properly discard and replace with VMC 9626 PS in either 2 , 4 , or 6 , depending on proper size for lure balance. They are 4 x and super sharp.


----------



## jred (Sep 20, 2015)

lobsterman said:


> All new lure hooks are made to use a few times, mangle them up on a few fish lips and then properly discard and replace with VMC 9626 PS in either 2 , 4 , or 6 , depending on proper size for lure balance. They are 4 x and super sharp.


Thanks for the hook number I will try those. I just read they come with the vmc thin wire hooks.


----------



## Riverfan (Apr 5, 2015)

Try the VMC 9650 if you want to stay with the round bend. It's a 1X strong in a size 6 for the the Shadow Rap Shad


----------



## Fisherdad1 (Oct 4, 2007)

The shadow raps are notorious for this. The shadow rap shad hooks are little bit sturdier. I assume they had to go with those extra thin hooks to make it have the neutral balance that they advertise. But they are designed for freshwater, cold water bass fishing where fish are sluggish and the bait is designed to be fished slow and allowed to sit motionless for a long count. Because saltwater is more buoyant, heavier hooks do not tend to be a problem with the action. And since we usually are not doing the long, motionless pauses, it does not matter if it is perfectly balanced and motionless when stopped.
Fisherdad


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

Yea the hooks suck. But ive havent bent any out on trout just reds. i did catch a 40 inch bull red on the stock hooks. Just baby the crap out of him. Here is what hooks i upgrade too. The bait still works perfect with these


----------



## jred (Sep 20, 2015)

Thanks for all the suggestions. I ended up trying some inline hooks on the shadow raps and I love them. I am going to be switching all of my trebles to inlines. I used owner 1/0 3x on them. Felt like I had more solid hookups then trebles and a lot easier to deal with.


----------



## etrade92 (Jul 30, 2015)

This is the thread I need, good information guys. I am slowly phasing out all my Rapala Hooks.


----------



## Riverfan (Apr 5, 2015)

jred said:


> Thanks for all the suggestions. I ended up trying some inline hooks on the shadow raps and I love them. I am going to be switching all of my trebles to inlines. I used owner 1/0 3x on them. Felt like I had more solid hookups then trebles and a lot easier to deal with.


I went to the Owner website and see lots to chose from. What is the model # of the one you're using?


----------



## jred (Sep 20, 2015)

Owner model 4102-119


----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

Any update with other recommendations?


----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

jred said:


> Owner model 4102-119


What size is everyone buying


----------



## Jeffbro999#2 (Feb 17, 2014)

I've been sticking with trebles, specifically Mustad KVD Elite SS triple grips in size 4, and the reds and big trout can't ever seem to shake those hooks. With the warm water temps right now, and a lure like the Shadow Rap Shad that floats, these hooks make it suspend perfectly. Since our saltwater fish don't exactly eat the lure all the time, more so just slash at them a lot, I've lost or missed a ton of fish on the single hooks. Trebles are the only way to go.


----------



## Diggety (Dec 31, 2016)

Jeffbro999 said:


> I've been sticking with trebles, specifically Mustad KVD Elite SS triple grips in size 4, and the reds and big trout can't ever seem to shake those hooks. With the warm water temps right now, and a lure like the Shadow Rap Shad that floats, these hooks make it suspend perfectly. Since our saltwater fish don't exactly eat the lure all the time, more so just slash at them a lot, I've lost or missed a ton of fish on the single hooks. Trebles are the only way to go.


This ^


----------



## travhale (Apr 19, 2017)

I echo what jeffbro said, but I keep some lures with #6 and some with #4. Equally important is to replace those factory split rings, they are garbage. An aggressive fish can easily pull/twist them open.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

travhale said:


> I echo what jeffbro said, but I keep some lures with #6 and some with #4. Equally important is to replace those factory split rings, they are garbage. An aggressive fish can easily pull/twist them open.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Size 4 and size 6 just for different sink rates?


----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

I went with both trebles and singles, try both out. I've also wanted to try out singles in a Mirrodine


----------



## travhale (Apr 19, 2017)

NKlamerus said:


> Size 4 and size 6 just for different sink rates?




Yes. Sink/float. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## travhale (Apr 19, 2017)

NKlamerus said:


> I went with both trebles and singles, try both out. I've also wanted to try out singles in a Mirrodine




I prefer trebles. Fish tend to swat at these lures rather than swallow them. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

Ran the singles for about an hour tonight at Florida park. One small trout and a snagged a baby black snapper. 

Really don't like how it sits in the water, almost 30° angle up. Could be the 15# flouro but I don't think a jump to 20 would level it that much.

I realize it's supposed to rise but it looks like an emergency blow.


----------



## jred (Sep 20, 2015)

I run almost all Single hooks on my lures. There are a few lures that I still use trebles. I personally haven't had any issues with hookups vs trebles. Like anything new you need to practice. Just a little while ago most people cursed circle hooks for live bait and some still do. As far as size goes you need to experiment with how it floats. I bought a few sizes and tried different sizes out until I got it to sit how I wanted for each lure. Fill up the sink and make an afternoon of experimentation.


----------



## etrade92 (Jul 30, 2015)

Where are y'all buying your Rapalas at? Dicks does not have the best selection and I would like to stay away from Bass Pro?


----------



## travhale (Apr 19, 2017)

etrade92 said:


> Where are y'all buying your Rapalas at? Dicks does not have the best selection and I would like to stay away from Bass Pro?



I buy them at Dicks and stock up when they go on sale. They had a good sale last month all reg. priced Rapala lures up to $9.99 were $5 when you bought 3 or more.

Are you saying your store doesn't have the shadow raps? That's surprising.


----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

etrade92 said:


> Where are y'all buying your Rapalas at? Dicks does not have the best selection and I would like to stay away from Bass Pro?


3 weeks ago DSG online had them buy one get one half off. Came out to 6$ a peice


----------



## etrade92 (Jul 30, 2015)

travhale said:


> I buy them at Dicks and stock up when they go on sale. They had a good sale last month all reg. priced Rapala lures up to $9.99 were $5 when you bought 3 or more.
> 
> Are you saying your store doesn't have the shadow raps? That's surprising.


Yep. I'm shopping at the one in Daphne, Al. They maybe have one model in to colors.


----------



## Jeffbro999#2 (Feb 17, 2014)

Rapala.com or TackleWarehouse is where I buy mine. Sad that the stores along the coast here can't keep up any stock of the lures that sell. When they do have stock, they seem to refuse to carry the colors that really work, so I don't waste my time and just order online.


----------



## Diggety (Dec 31, 2016)

Not to hijack the thread, but since Jeff mentioned it... What colors really work?


----------



## travhale (Apr 19, 2017)

Diggety said:


> Not to hijack the thread, but since Jeff mentioned it... What colors really work?




I like haymaker, silver, ghost shiner, Halloween, albino shiner, and moss back shiner. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

Silver is my go-to, then albino or Halloween based on dirtyness.

I also bought the clown color but idk if I will ever use it


----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

So I used a deep model for the first time yesterday, hooks lasted through 3 redfish then I hooked a rope and the pliers snapped the hooks.

HOWEVER, I don't remember hitting anything hard? Is a large enough redfish strong enough to crack one of these? 

There's saltwater on the inside, inner weights are rusting


----------



## olvart (Dec 25, 2014)

*VMC replacement hook guide*

VMC has a replacement hook guide for 23 manufacturers.
It is hard to find but if u google it u should be able to find it.
It is in a PDF format. 
I have the PDF but was not able to share it or link to it.
It is a really good reference.


----------

